# rifle/caliber for inexperienced shooter?



## azmark (Feb 23, 2008)

A guy I know wants me to go coyote hunting with him. The only rifles I've shot more than a couple of times were .22s. I've never done any long distance shooting with anything. That being said, can I get some advice on picking a rifle and caliber that will be appropriate? If it turns out that I'm not into it, I don't want to be out much money. I'm thinking that since I haven't developed long range shooting skills yet, I should plan to limit any shots to relatively close range. Should I take that into consideration when deciding on a caliber? I live in AZ where it's legal to hunt them with any firearm, so there's no minimum caliber.


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i would go with a 22-250 thats a very popular cal. savage makes a nice rifle if you dont like it your out like $600 or you could by a used rifle which would be cheaper.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

The best advice I can give is talk to some of your local gun club members and see if they might let you shoot a few of their guns to see what brand and caliber you like. From my experience most of them will be willing to help you out. They may ask a small fee to cover ammo cost but 10 bucks is cheaper then 500 for a gun you dont like. also a 22-250 is one of the best guns on the market for smaller calibers, that being said even though I dont like the 223 ammo is alot cheaper than almost any other rifle for bulk ammo. you can shoot a 223 for practice than move on to bigger and better things


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Can you borrow a gun from someone to use on a hunt? If you don't know whether you want to stick with the sport and haven't shot much maybe borrowing one would work. You will have to find someone who can really trust you. I know I would be hesitant to borrow a rifle out to anyone but my closest friends for a weekend.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Great advice from both Wyomingpredator and Fallguy! As for a caliber I would go for a 223. The ammos dirt cheap(in bulk) therefore you can practice alot more. The distance is fine for coyote hunting because you shouldn't be taking long shots (300+ yards) because if you miss your just educating a coyote.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Go get yourself a Nice Kimber or Sako or Remington in 22-250 and you'll be all set for coyotes - Also if you Do get a Good quality Rifle and if it doesn't pan out, you can always sell it for what you paid for it and not loose out anything- VS buying some inexpensive rig like Savage or Mossburg or a REDI Rifle/. ( My thoughts) because like the Lesser ones, there like selling cars, they loose there value as soon as you buy them, unlike the others,

Don't forget the scope thou. - I know I started something here, but sad to say, it's true- Once you call in and Shoot your first Coyote or what ever, you'll be hooked and you will be glad that you purchased something that you'll be proud to give to your kids or Grandkids- later down the road- Don't be the Grandpa with a safe full of junk- ( Ha Ha)--

Good Luck and Be Safe-


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

All good answers so far.

Why does your freind want you to go? Does he want to share a cool hunting experience with you, is he trying to improve success rate by having more eyes watching for yotes, is he an experienced yote hunter or is he new one hoping you guys can learn together???? Either way, go and find out what it is all about. If you enjoy hunting, I bet you will enjoy pursuing coyotes as much as pursuing any other game. To bag coyotes consistanly takes skill and a lot of determination.

Have you considered just going along for a day with out a rifle - Maybe take a camera???

You speak of long range shooting... Does that mean you will be trying to spot and stalk them? Has your buddy tried calling them? If he hasen't called them, suggest to him that you guys might try that. That would offer you a little more flexibility on your fire arm selection. If you got a shot gun, you may already be holding the gun you need. Load her up with some pottent shot though. Yotes are very tough critters.

Good luck and enjoy the experience.

YoteSlapper


----------



## azmark (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey, I had a thought  Anybody shoot predators with a .30-30?


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

If you aren't comfotable shooting long ranges then I would suggest getting a shotgun. I took my first coyote with a shotgun. If your friend wants to introduce you to the sport then he might pass on a shot if he thinks the coyote will keep coming in. If you go buy a shotgun and don't get into coyote hunting then you have a good home defense gun, or maybe try getting into shooting skeet. I don't think too many people out there regret buying their first shotgun. Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

azmark said:


> Hey, I had a thought  Anybody shoot predators with a .30-30?


It will certainly kill them, but if you are wanting to save the fur, then you may want something a bit less.


----------



## 7mmremmag1995 (Feb 17, 2008)

azmark said:


> Hey, I had a thought  Anybody shoot predators with a .30-30?


i haven't shot a coyote with mine but i have shot a fiberglass boat and a deer. the deer had a big hole and the boat is in the happy lake in the sky :justanangel:


----------

